# Big Darby Creek



## crocodile

I live in Cincinnati. I have heard that this is a great smallie creek. I was just woundering what the average size is and what kind of numbers can be caught. Also if anyone has any info on canoe drop offs and pick ups that would be great. Ronnie

You can email directly at [email protected] if you want


----------



## Perchy101

Trapper Johns has a pretty good stretch of creek down in southern Columbus area.... They have 2 different packages... A shorter trip or a longer one. I've fished most of that area down there where they run and have gotten some nice fish in general.

On a good day in some of my spots you can come out of there with 50-70 fish... Mostly Smallies and Rockbass. You'll run into some good fights with Gar... If you catch a Gar just keep move'n on down the River unless you like fishing for them... You can also run into some nice catfish...

Size wise? Anything from dinks to 20 inches.... I like to fish with hellgermites and small crawdads... Floating a bobber and minnow does well also...

Hope it helps!


----------



## streamstalker

Perchy101 said:


> On a good day in some of my spots you can come out of there with 50-70 fish... Mostly Smallies and Rockbass...Size wise? Anything from dinks to 20 inches....


That could pretty much describe any flow in Central Ohio.


----------



## Ultralight

From my own experiences, the Darby has gone downhill - fast. Just like the rest of the Central OH rivers - Scioto and Olentangy.

While the fishing was good enough to build up a reputation - the last 10 years have been downhill. Common smallmouth sizes are 6-10".

If you're thinking of coming up from Cincinnati, I'd consider saving gas money and hit up LMR where you can get some big 20+".


----------



## WalleyeJones

The Darby has produced some tremendous smallies. It's also one of the only streams around where I've seen true spotted bass in Ohio. You'll also get the occasional largemouth and muskie. I've never caught gar because I just refuse to use live bait in these situations. I don't keep smallies. I did most of my fishing northwest of Plain City...and I waded. I wouldn't recommend wading this time of year...even with neoprene, it's just too dangerous as there are some very deep holes. Once your waders fill...game over.

Plain city would be a bit far though. I would go to the Mad River or LMR.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

about a pound is the norm, but you do get alot of 2-3 also, me and my dad got over 80 fish out of it in 2 weeks (not fishig everyday probley in 6-9 days) good fishing real good, i have my honey holes. you will also get rockbass, LM, spotted bass, i got a small (5-6 inch)Grass pike, Gar, catfish, Big Carp (seent hem have not got them lol fished for em and casted all around them, they would get by the boat show them self and not bite), and s-eyes or sauger. it is by far my favorite place to fish.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot

you dont have to use live bait to get Gar, use white twister tails on a jighead (saw a guy catch one off that and my dad took it off the hook for him LOL the guy was worried about all the teeth) there is many ways to get them, i had one chase my crankbait, you can also use Rope yes Rope, ear it up cast it out the hit it and get stuck to it by their teeth.


----------



## fishdealer04

Gar are hard to hook on traditional lures because there mouth is so bony and full of teeth. The best way to catch them is with rope like you said. Just get some rope tie a spilt ring to it to attach your line. Take a comb and comb out the rope and the gar will get there teeth caught in it. Just remember when you release the fish to take out all of the rope or the fish will die. There is a great article on it in the In-Fisherman that just came out. I have used that technique a few times fishing for gar on my grandparents lake in Wisconsin when I am not shooting them with my bow.


----------



## ShakeDown

6-10 inches? Sounds like someone doesn't want company 

We waded the darby a lot this past summer, and caught some real pigs. Leave the live bait at home, as they'll smack a tube all day long.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Shakedown.....sssssshhhhhh.


----------



## ShakeDown

Hahaha I did that just to see if you were awake man 

Darby is a long river...


----------



## Big Joshy

Ive grown up fising darby and I would agree that its on a downswing. There are still plenty of fish to be had, but there arent many secret spots left. The last few times ive gone I see fresh footprints, or other fishermen, even when I go miles from any roads. I wouldn't consider the darby a creek worth driving any distance to fish. Especially If I were going to fish in the community water that gets hammered daily. 

I would agree that 6-10 inches is the average fish that you will catch if you are fishing used water, and using small lures. 

Ive had to walk for miles and upsize to different lures to catch the bigger fish.
Plus fish during a week day to avoid crowds.


----------



## ShakeDown

I think going the road less traveled on any public waterway goes without saying. We walk quite a ways before our lines ever hit the water, and our efforts usually pay off.

I've personally never seen a 6-10 inch avg on that river, and the above is probably why


----------



## streamstalker

Ultralight said:


> From my own experiences, the Darby has gone downhill - fast. Just like the rest of the Central OH rivers - Scioto and Olentangy.
> 
> While the fishing was good enough to build up a reputation - the last 10 years have been downhill. Common smallmouth sizes are 6-10".
> 
> If you're thinking of coming up from Cincinnati, I'd consider saving gas money and hit up LMR where you can get some big 20+".


That was my point in my original message--if you think you are going to find some paradise in Central Ohio, you're not. The stream fishing can be good, but I doubt that it is all that superior to many other flows in Ohio. It probably does make sense to stay closer to home--unless you have a hankering to fish some water you have not seen before.

I do disagree a little bit with your assesment of the catch though. I think it was awesome about ten years ago and then fell off and bottomed out about three years back. I seem to have been doing a little better over the past two years. Maybe it has had something to do with successful spawns or weather conditions. I remember some really hot and dry spells about 6-7 years ago where some of the really small streams that used to produce lunkers dwindled down to nothing but a trickle in spots. Gravel bed creeks were even dry in places. Maybe this will be a good year. I had decent numbers last year, a few big ones, and the streams were teaming with baitfish in spots where they were practically sterile a few years ago.


----------



## crocodile

Thanks for the post what is the grass pike fishing like in the river. I would love to find a fishable population on top of some smallies. Ronnie


----------



## Dandaman

The Darby rules!! I had some great days there this past summer. I think soft plastics are the way to go, although crankbaits did pretty good. The Big Walnut is also loaded down if you know where to go. My brothers and I caught quite a few 2+ pounders in the Darby this year. I think that either one of those places are about as fun as it gets.


----------

